

Have we simply replaced tables with div's? - harishchouhan

CSS has helped make content more semantic to made using tables redundant. However the way most sites are being developed using CSS frameworks and their classes, it feels we have simply replace tables with div&#x27;s.<p>What do you think?
======
Arnt
You can write fortran in any language.

All CSS gives us is an option to not suck. It doesn't force us to not suck —
we can still write poor CSS. Given the number of PHP programmers I'm not
surprised that poor CSS is common.

------
thenerdfiles
Use Definition Lists !

Use Lists!

Legends, labels, spans! Smalls, italics, bold!

